# OnePlus One - the flagship killer



## dervish (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I was all excited about the Z2, which seemed like the best option at the time. 

I've now seen this







Which has:

Snapdragon 801 CPU
3GB of DDR3 RAM
5.5" Screen
3100MaH Battery
13MP 6 Lens Camera

And runs CyanogenMod. 

Which for the price of £229 (16GB) or £269 (64GB) is an absolute steal and knocks the Nexus and Moto X out of the running for a cheap handset. 

Anyone thinking of getting one?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 24, 2014)

i may get this for my dad - he needs a massive phone with big digits and pictures.
very decent spec.


----------



## MBV (Apr 27, 2014)

They are doing a staggered roll out which may mean a bit of a wait.


----------



## Santino (Apr 27, 2014)

When did £229 become cheap?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 27, 2014)

five and a half inch screen sounds silly big.


----------



## dervish (Apr 27, 2014)

Santino said:


> When did £229 become cheap?



When equivalent phones go for £600.


----------



## Chz (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's hoping they give in and remove the off-screen buttons to try and cut the size a bit. I've seen a comparison shot and it's the size of the Galaxy Note.


----------



## dweller (May 16, 2014)

there is limitation in the 4g it can receive from UK carriers
quote from here



> The OnePlus One supports the following band/frequencies:
> 
> GSM: 850, 900, 1800, 1900MHz
> UMTS/HSDPA: 2100, 1900, 1700, 850, 900MHz
> ...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 2, 2014)

After my Nexus took a beating this is now on my radar for a replacement. I'm going to wait until the Nexus 6 crops up before buying but this is looking good. Anyone got one yet?


----------



## magneze (Jul 2, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> After my Nexus took a beating this is now on my radar for a replacement. I'm going to wait until the Nexus 6 crops up before buying but this is looking good. Anyone got one yet?


It's like you're reading my mind...


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 6, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> After my Nexus took a beating this is now on my radar for a replacement. I'm going to wait until the Nexus 6 crops up before buying but this is looking good. Anyone got one yet?



I'd been holding off on buying a phone for donkeys, waiting for something that really seemed like a compelling improvement over my Nexus 4.  Nexus 5, Xperia Z2, iPhone 5, Moto X, then Nexus 6, Z3, iPhone 6...a procession of good phones, but nothing that really impressed me.  Then I dropped my Nexus 4, and as I'd just been sent an invite for a Oneplus decided I'd rather spend 200 on a replacement than 500.

So far, pretty impressed.  I'd say the build quality is better than Samsung, but not up to Apple/HTC level.  Screen is gorgeous, and very well suited to browsing/watching tv.  Cyanogen is pretty much faithful to Android, with no bloatware compared to Sony/Samsung/HTC/etc.  Battery life is shockingly good - I'm a heavy user, but I'm getting 2 days out of it fine.  Considering a number of reviewers and owners say they're having trouble with battery life, I don't understand how it's working so well for me.

One thing I would say - the back material is definitely unusual.  A textured plastic that almost feels fluffy out of the box, it is extremely good for grip and hold.


----------

